# How to attract more members?



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2008)

I was just wondering.......

How could we go about attracting more members, other than people doing a search on Yahoo or Google?

I know we have discussed a T-Shirt since many of us visit airshows and such.

How about business (web address) cards to hand out?

Other thoughts?

Admins, if I'm overstepping my boundaries here, feel free to delete this thread and accept my appologies.


----------



## magnocain (Sep 15, 2008)

Podcast.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 15, 2008)

Well some of my friends..absolutely love WWII aircraft I could talk to them.......All my other friends don't know I like WWII aircraft shhhhh!


----------



## Crunch (Sep 15, 2008)

Word of mouth. Mention it when you go into model shops and the like, even make up a flyer and print 20 of them off and leave them there.

But then again, there's 18,000 members, and probably 150-200 active at least once a week. So why are they coming, joining and never posting, or never coming back? I know it's the way it goes with all forums, but still.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2008)

Get some of the lassies from "Breaking News" thread as members! 8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 15, 2008)

See!!!! That's why I like you, Jan. We think alike!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## Heinz (Sep 15, 2008)

To be honest I thought the amount of 'active' members on this site was pretty impressive.

Then theres people who have enough time for their interests but not say a forum. Still pushing the name can only work for the positive.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2008)

Of course spreading the word is a good thing but in some ways it can be intimidating to come to a forum where the main participants have known each other for a couple of years. As a whole though I would say the forum is doing very well and it will continue to grow whether or not we spread the word.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> See!!!! That's why I like you, Jan. We think alike!!!! ha ha ha


*BROTHER!!!!*


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2008)

I tend to agree with Gnomey. This forum will grow with or without active
work by the members to entice people to join. People do a Google search for 
an airplane picture or info, and they can be directed here. I'm hoping the
Tee-shirt thing will get off the ground.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree also, and please don't misinterpret this as something negative. I am simply trying to think of ideas to make sure we are the best (not necessarily the biggest) site on the web. I wish nothing but success here, thus the 4 years of my life I've shared with you goons.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 15, 2008)

Ya look at the User's list 97 % don't have ONE post


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Lucky13*
> Get some of the lassies from "Breaking News" thread as members!



Genious Lucky


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not so worried abount quantity of membership as quality of membership. Its a high standard here that I keep trying to reach (sometimes not effectively! )

Looking through other boards, this is the best.


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 16, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I was just wondering.......
> 
> How could we go about attracting more members, other than people doing a search on Yahoo or Google?
> 
> ...


Somebody may have alluded to this already... but, I'll toss it in the ring.

My son-in-law is a computer web designer guy. 

He taught me the necessity of creating what he calls" "hyperlinks" - the meaning of which I have not got a clue.

However, it has something to do with making sure the name of this website gets linked whenever ANYONE is searching for any of the words that the human mind might be thinking when searching for info about such things as:

WWII
airplanes
air combat
air forces
USAF
RAF
aircraft
military aircraft
historical aircraft
airplanes in war
etc
etc 
etc

Somehow, there is a way to put together a huge list of such words, and then tag or connect this website WITH all of those words in cyberspace.

I don't know how to do it, but he did it for my private professional website about 3 years ago, and my hits saw a steady and regular increase in number every single month thereafter.

BTW, he also had a way of keeping track of my hits on graphs.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

Well.. put on a Barbie and crack a few tinnies......that will attract MORE Aussies!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2008)

What the hell is a Tinnie?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2008)

How about we put Lucky out on the sidewalk wearing nothing but a little thingy from Victoria's Secret?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 20, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> What the hell is a Tinnie?




That's Aussie for a can of beer....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2008)

Njaco said:


> How about we put Lucky out on the sidewalk wearing nothing but a little thingy from Victoria's Secret?



Then nothing but women will sign up and this will turn around to knitting discussion forum.....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2008)

OK, so we know that a 'tinnie' is a can of beer, no problem. But 'put on a barbie'? Now, I always thought a Barbie was a doll, or a blonde bimbo. Conjours up some frightening images, put on a barbie......


----------



## Freebird (Sep 20, 2008)

Airframes said:


> OK, so we know that a 'tinnie' is a can of beer, no problem. But 'put on a barbie'? Now, I always thought a Barbie was a doll, or a blonde bimbo. Conjours up some frightening images, put on a barbie......



Barbie is BBQ of course....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2008)

freebird said:


> That's Aussie for a can of beer....





freebird said:


> Barbie is BBQ of course....



See! you Guys, this site IS Educational.. .....learning all the time!


----------



## Freebird (Sep 20, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> See! you Guys, this site IS Educational.. .....learning all the time!



Sure! Next lesson: We'll review the vocabulary in "Waltzing Matilda"  

Tucker bag
Billabong
etc...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 20, 2008)

> Then nothing but women will sign up ...



Whats wrong with that?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 20, 2008)

In my demented eyes, more new members equals more meatballs to concern ourselves with.... New members join all the time, and out of every 20 new members, 1 stays and becomes part of this community... 3 stay and become a pain in the ass and get banned...

This place is run unlike any other message board on the net.... Its different and the members and Mods are of a certain breed... Its not everyones cup of tea, as everyone here knows.... This isnt a message board but a home for many of us... Some new members get this, others think we're screwed up for running it the way we do....

I could care less about those naysayers... This place is the best WW2 aviation board, and I (we) intend to keep it that way... Trying to get more membership??? I dont think we need to... 

Those are good numbers for me...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 20, 2008)

You took the words right out of my mouth!! Agree 100% with that sentiment.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 20, 2008)

freebird said:


> Barbie is BBQ of course....





freebird said:


> That's Aussie for a can of beer....



Wow, the Canadian even got it


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2008)

He's got the lingo right!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, I knew what a 'barbie' was, it was just the way it was phrased. I'm still giggleing.......I must get out more!
Or maybe it's just the paint fumes?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 20, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> In my demented eyes, more new members equals more meatballs to concern ourselves with.... New members join all the time, and out of every 20 new members, 1 stays and becomes part of this community... 3 stay and become a pain in the ass and get banned...
> 
> This place is run unlike any other message board on the net.... Its different and the members and Mods are of a certain breed... Its not everyones cup of tea, as everyone here knows.... This isnt a message board but a home for many of us... Some new members get this, others think we're screwed up for running it the way we do....
> 
> ...



Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2008)

It's the paint fumes Terry....the paint fumes..


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2008)

It could well be Lucky. I've been painting the Harrier picture, and doing the B26 model in between. Talking of which, did you get your paints sorted?
And, following on about your post about the Mossie control column in the other thread, have a look at my reply, there's more info for you!


----------



## Clave (Sep 20, 2008)

Some places purge inactive accounts after a year or so...


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 22, 2008)

This place certainly attracts a different breed! WW2 interest is at an all-time high since movies like "Saving Private Ryan", "Enemy At The Gates" (inaccurate though they may be), and "The Great Raid", as well as the totally awesome "Band of Brothers" series, but its not every WW2 site online that has a very high percentage of current/former military members (no offense to those here who didn't serve): its almost impossible to put into words what military life was like, and how it affected my outlook on life, how I now view the US gov't, politics, world events, etc. Here....I really don't feel like I need ot explain all of that. I may not be the most intelligent of members, but this place feels like home nonetheless.

Heh. Every village needs its idiot.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2008)

Got a few idiots to spare in my village. I think most of them are failed medical experiments.......


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2008)

> Heh. Every village needs its idiot.





> Got a few idiots to spare in my village. I think most of them are failed medical experiments.......



Hey, no need to get personal! I do the best I can!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2008)

Lesofprimus said:


> .....could care less about those naysayers... This place is the best WW2 aviation board, and I (we) intend to keep it that way... Trying to get more membership??? I dont think we need to...
> 
> Those are good numbers for me...






FLYBOYJ said:


> Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!



That's good enough for me !

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Hey, no need to get personal! I do the best I can!



....riiiight....


----------

